# Molecular Gastronomy



## 404chef (Jul 9, 2008)

What are your opinions about MG? 

Of course I have stated that I am in CS, I attended a MG demonstration yesterday and was intrigued and have been intrigued since I saw Blais (?) on Top Chef. 

I really just wanted to get your opinion on it (from all aspects). Thanks.



I made these little "caviars" :bounce: in the demonstration.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

No thanks.
I dont want to see a picture of a Filet Mignon that taste like a Filet Mignon, or a hard cooked egg that white is on inside and yolk on outside.
In New York an MG dinner is about $250.00. I believe it is the next Hoola-Hoop or Rubicks Cube. Or a plate with 3 pills on it, one the potato, one the vege, one the protein, or how about 3 squirts of foam each one is something else. There is a factory in Jersey that I have been to that makes flavor oils that can duplicate the taste and aroma of a big mac or a slice of apple pie. Yum ,Yum what plate appeal. Let them eat like that in outer space.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

It's not for me either but I do like to keep an open mind. I have a vague interest in MG but never really fancied it. I think it may be an age thing, some of you bright young chefs out there will come along and pick up on all of these trends and some day they will all be incorporated into culliary history. You never know, great things might come out of it. Ferran Adria and Heston Bluementhal are without doubt talented men but are they chefs or scientists?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

There are some interesting items that have come out of MG. Some of them I think would be very interesting in mainstream cooking (mostly for garnishes I think) but for the most part I'm with Ed on this.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I've eaten at Heston Blumenthal's 'Fat Duck'. 

Whilst I am amazed at some of his dishes, I can't say that his cooking style is my preferred dining out experience.

And I believe he no longer claims MG as his 'style'.. but I can't remember where I read/heard that


----------



## 404chef (Jul 9, 2008)

I really like the ultra modern technique of SOME of the pics that I've seen (MG). The appearance is so artistic and creative. I think I would have to agree along the lines of keeping it as garnish or décor etc. I was contemplating joining the "MG Club" being offered at the school but just thinking on whether I am considering long term use of the concept, probably not, so maybe I shouldn't. I would really like to grasp at least some of the techniques though to make plate presentation more fab/artistic/creative.


----------



## 404chef (Jul 9, 2008)

ok i see other posts on the topic. i did search (nothing came up). now i am reading other opinions. sorry if its a dead dog topic


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

No topic is dead dog everyone learns from exchange of ideas and thoughts


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Is that done with a pan reduction?

mjb.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

I won't bother getting into what molecular gastronomy was intended to mean and what it has come to mean in the public eye. What I gather most people mean by molecular gastronomy is the use of fairly advanced applied science (chemical and physical) in the production of food at the plated or individual level. 

It also seems that people associate these modern cooking innovations with very high end multi course dinning. This is, by and large, true but there is no real reason it has to me. In other words there is no reason a greasy spoon couldn't foam gravy on a turkey sandwich. Good taste not withstanding.

Molecular Gastronomy shouldn't be a "yes or no" issue. Innovation is neither good or bad in and of itself. Over time the successful innovations will stick, and the more pretentious and excessive twists will drop by the wayside. 

I've made calcium/ sodium spheres (go to a health food store and pick up one of those tofu making kits, its almost the same concept). Its no more onerous than frying basil leaves for garnish or oven dried apple chips. 

Many of the advances in technique associated with MG are just good cooking and to toss them out is kind of silly. I never use a raft for clarifying stock anymore. I've become a huge fan of filtering stock from frozen through cheese cloth. The results are sublime, fool proof, less expensive (no clear meat needed). It may take an extra 12 hours but almost no active cooking time.

Just remember that this is a period of exploration. Cream will rise. Think of all the food standards that must have been "out there" at first. Spun sugar? Think of all the crap that must have been plowed through before pate a choux was nailed down. "Why is Chef boiling that flour? And putting eggs in it!?"

--Al


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Thank you for clarifying that  (Pardon the pun)
And not to discount the rest of your post by picking out 2 sentances, I agree with the rest of your post. Well stated I think.


----------



## 404chef (Jul 9, 2008)

bulgogi? yum LOL :lol:


----------

